# Forum Move Complete



## Dragoneer (Mar 20, 2008)

Howdy all!

The forums have been moved to a new server that will help bring speediness and faster response! In addition, we've made a new theme available to all users. For those wanting to enable the new theme, or go back to the old, simple perform the following:
*User CP > Edit Options > Board Style*

There are two themes available:
*MyBB Default* (White/Blue) and* Space Monkey Mafia *(FA themed)

If you encounter any forums after the move please be sure and let us know!


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 20, 2008)

The new theme is spiffy, but IMHO, should not have been made the default right off the bat.

Also, whoo, new server!



[EDIT]
Yellow links?  Ick.  Why is it so hard (referring to the web in general, not just FA) to stick with the standard blue/purple for links?

[EDIT 2]
Also, what's with the teeny-tiny font size?


----------



## eternal_flare (Mar 20, 2008)

New server is much faster than last one, and yeah the new black theme gave an idea of a secret den or something of that kind.


----------



## SkieFire (Mar 20, 2008)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> If you encounter any *forums* after the move please be sure and let us know!



!.... heh heh

I like the new style, though the smilies look out of place (and the background of the post icon ones needs fixing, they look a tad messy)


----------



## Kupo (Mar 20, 2008)

Mmm, reflected Fender, and black/grey 'n yellow always looks nifty.


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 20, 2008)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> The new theme is spiffy, but IMHO, should not have been made the default right off the bat.


Understandable, but that's why the old theme is available for those who want to keep the oldschool love. I made it the default to keep a color standard theme on FA.

The wiki will be ported over to the new server and updated in a similar light soon as well.


----------



## Emil (Mar 20, 2008)

Any chance of getting that My Account button back? The one that sent you to your account on the mainsite? It really was rather convenient.


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 20, 2008)

EmilAnarchy said:
			
		

> Any chance of getting that My Account button back? The one that sent you to your account on the mainsite? It really was rather convenient.


I'll see how it worked on the old forums and port it over.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Mar 20, 2008)

It is very nice and much faster than the old. Are you still going through with the forum software switch?


----------



## Kasarn (Mar 20, 2008)

I can't log out 



> Your user ID could not be verified to log you out. This may have been because a malicious Javascript was attempting to log you out automatically. If you intended to logout, please click the Logout button at the top menu.



I do as it asks but it just gives the error message again.
I nuked my cookies and I can log in again but still can't log out.

edit: also see http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?tid=18568


----------



## jayhusky (Mar 20, 2008)

Kasarn said:
			
		

> I can't log out
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got the same message on clicking the log out button...

Perhaps a bug somewhere??


----------



## Eevee (Mar 20, 2008)

I dream someday of a Web that respects users' font sizes.


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 20, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:
			
		

> It is very nice and much faster than the old. Are you still going through with the forum software switch?


Yes, but there is still more work to be done on that end first.


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 20, 2008)

Kasarn said:
			
		

> I can't log out
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm researching the solution for this right now. I think I have it... will know by the end of the day.


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 20, 2008)

Kasarn said:
			
		

> I can't log out


Should be fixed now.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Mar 20, 2008)

What are the odds of a lighter version of the Space Monkey Mafia coming up for those of us who use the light theme over on FA?

I'd offer to take care of it, but I have no experience with MyBB themes.


----------



## uncia (Mar 20, 2008)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Kasarn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does indeed. The "Logout" anchor tag at the foot of the main page needs fixing as well, please.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Mar 20, 2008)

I will agree that the server is much faster than the old one. Thanks for the change, Preyfar.


----------



## uncia (Mar 20, 2008)

Renton Whitetail said:
			
		

> I will agree that the server is much faster than the old one. Thanks for the change, Preyfar.


_*nods*_. But remember to thank the people who paid for the new server, too?  No $, no community.

d.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah, I suppose you're right, uncia.  I also thank the people who helped pay for the new server.


----------



## Zentio (Mar 20, 2008)

The link on the main site to the forums, when you go through the control panel, still links to the old URL.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Mar 20, 2008)

Very nice, its alot faster now, kudos to everyone who made this happen!


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 20, 2008)

Before the move, it felt alot like MySpace with broken links over here and blank screens over there.

Hmm... You know, I could possibly make song lyrics out of that...


----------



## Firehazard (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow, the new theme kicks tail!  I'd love to have a Winamp skin this spiffy.  Or the site itself, for that matter.  (Hint, hint, Project Ferrox designers.)


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 20, 2008)

Who do I have to shank to get the Quick Nav back at the bottom of the page?


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 20, 2008)

Gotta say, I'm really liking this. The new look, and so far, I'm not seeing long load times xD

I <3 you guys


----------

